
Vim won't make you a more productive developer - kiyanwang
https://dev.to/maestromac/vim-wont-make-you-a-more-productive-developer-h9f
======
throwaway8879
What the author talks about is similar to saying that a Linux desktop
environment won't make you a productive developer due to the vast
customization/ricing you could do - themes, i3wm, etc. Yes the first few
months of time-sink with Vim was perhaps a tad bit obsessive but now that I've
settled into a config and workflow that works, there isn't any possibility of
me going back to something else. Just like I finally have a i3wm config that
I've been happy with for the last year or two.

------
pictur
I think you can be very productive with the code editor you feel comfortable
with. every editor has good and bad sides.

------
madeuptempacct
My main draw for Vim is not having to reach for arrow keys. Not enough
incentive to learn it just for that though.

